# Biggest print size with D60



## avilamillar (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi, I want to print some of my pictures to hang them on the wall, but I'm not sure what is the biggest size i can go with my D60, I'm shooting in RAW and post editing with Lightroom 2.

Im thinking around 10x13 inches

Thanks


----------



## Plato (Aug 29, 2009)

avilamillar said:


> Hi, I want to print some of my pictures to hang them on the wall, but I'm not sure what is the biggest size i can go with my D60, I'm shooting in RAW and post editing with Lightroom 2.
> 
> Im thinking around 10x13 inches
> 
> Thanks



No sweat.


----------



## avilamillar (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok thanks  and what do you think about 16x24 inches?


----------



## avilamillar (Aug 29, 2009)

This is going to be a gift for my dad, ill print it on mpix.com mounted on a Canva on Stretcher Frame, or do you think it will be better a normal frame? or other type of mounting.


----------



## ocular (Aug 30, 2009)

lol I imagine this requires us going to the site ?


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 30, 2009)

Ive had a0 out of a d80 jpg.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 30, 2009)

16x24 is stretching it majorly.  I made plenty of 11x14 prints with my D70, and they were excellent, but only 1 12x18, and I could start to see pixelation, so I'd be wary of larger sizes if quality is of utmost importance.


----------



## avilamillar (Aug 30, 2009)

> lol I imagine this requires us going to the site ?



No



> Ive had a0 out of a d80 jpg.


I dont understand



> 16x24 is stretching it majorly. I made plenty of 11x14 prints with my D70, and they were excellent, but only 1 12x18, and I could start to see pixelation, so I'd be wary of larger sizes if quality is of utmost importance.



Ok, but even if the D60 is 10 MP and the D70 6MP The max print size is the same? i want it to look good so the quality is important for me.

thanks


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 30, 2009)

> > Ive had a0 out of a d80 jpg.
> 
> 
> I dont understand



sorry uk paper size. a0 is  841mm × 1189mm


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 30, 2009)

How Big Can I Print by Thom Hogan


----------



## KmH (Aug 30, 2009)

Your D60 images can be blownup to billboard size.

What counts is how close are the people that are looking at the image.

What really matters is the pixel dimensions and the resolution (ppi).

If you crop an image you loose pixel dimension and can't print as big.


----------



## avilamillar (Aug 30, 2009)

> sorry uk paper size. a0 is 841mm × 1189mm



And how was the quality?



> How Big Can I Print by Thom Hogan



so according to this excellent quality with a D60 can only be on a 8x10 print



> Your D60 images can be blownup to billboard size.
> 
> What counts is how close are the people that are looking at the image.
> 
> ...



yeah,  it's going to be hanging on the wall so the people looking at the image wil be close, thats why i want to know whats the biggest print size(good quality) i can do with my D60.

Thanks to all


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 30, 2009)

avilamillar said:


> > sorry uk paper size. a0 is 841mm × 1189mm
> 
> 
> And how was the quality?



Very very good. Think they may have up sampled the image at the print shop. Dunno if the glass i was using helped.


----------



## mGeller (Aug 31, 2009)

With proper photoshop techniques, you should be able to print to at A3 or even A2 without a problem. I have printed tack sharp A3 prints from what were originally 5MP images.

A few tricks I have learned:
When you resize your images(which you should most certainly do yourself and not leave it to the printing company) overshoot the DPI to something absurd like 350, then play around with the different resampling techniques. This is agaisnt alot of the core rules of image editing, but trust me. I found that Bicubic sharper works well for the overshoot. After you resize, use your favorite method for getting rid of the noise that you inevitably just created, then resize the image for the lower DPI, 250 should be fine for a larger print, and then be sure to play around with the resampling techniques again to find the best match for your image.


----------



## avilamillar (Sep 1, 2009)

> Very very good. Think they may have up sampled the image at the print shop. Dunno if the glass i was using helped.



Thanks is good to hear that you printed in that size with good quality



> With proper photoshop techniques, you should be able to print to at A3 or even A2 without a problem. I have printed tack sharp A3 prints from what were originally 5MP images.
> 
> A few tricks I have learned:
> When you resize your images(which you should most certainly do yourself and not leave it to the printing company) overshoot the DPI to something absurd like 350, then play around with the different resampling techniques. This is agaisnt alot of the core rules of image editing, but trust me. I found that Bicubic sharper works well for the overshoot. After you resize, use your favorite method for getting rid of the noise that you inevitably just created, then resize the image for the lower DPI, 250 should be fine for a larger print, and then be sure to play around with the resampling techniques again to find the best match for your image.



Thanks for the tips, im going to try that


----------



## Rob_W (Sep 2, 2009)

I've had prints from my old D40 (6.1mp) done at 16x12 and won photographic
competitions with them so a D60 will be fine...


----------



## terri (Sep 2, 2009)

I thought this thread was very much "ON-topic", so I've moved it from the Off Topic forum.

And here you are.


----------



## Plato (Sep 2, 2009)

KmH said:


> Your D60 images can be blownup to billboard size.
> 
> _*What counts is how close are the people that are looking at the image.*_
> 
> ...



I'm one of the many persons that frequently forgets that very important fact.  You're absolutely correct.


----------



## avilamillar (Sep 3, 2009)

ill try one 11x14 print and ill tell you how does it came out  thanks to all.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 3, 2009)

avilamillar said:


> yeah,  it's going to be hanging on the wall so the people looking at the image wil be close, thats why i want to know whats the biggest print size(good quality) i can do with my D60.
> 
> Thanks to all



I has nothing to do with where it's hanging unless it's in a hallway and people are forced to view it up close. If you print an image that is 30x20" people will NOT stand closer than about 2m away unless they are ****ing at the quality of your camera, and not looking at the actual photo. It is simply not comfortable to look at large pictures up close. IMO those people don't deserve nice photos, and are the type to hold a 6x4 up to their nose while complaining it's pixelated. The brain can't process pictures when you're too close, the eye can't see enough of it clearly.


----------



## schumionbike (Sep 3, 2009)

avilamillar said:


> ill try one 11x14 print and ill tell you how does it came out  thanks to all.


 

11x14 is cake.  I done that on a 7.1 megapixel point and shoot before and it was pretty sharp, didn't notice any different from the 8x10 of the same picture.  on a 10.2 megapixel, at least 12x18 and I would bet a 16x24 would be pretty sharp.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 3, 2009)

Totally agree with statement about viewing distance, but keep some things in mind...

Walk through an airport someday and look at the ads on the wall.  Look CLOSELY.  If you pay attention you'll see that MANY of them consist of these HUGE fuzzy dots... even when looking at them from 10-20' away.  Most people (including photographer people) don't really notice them.  This is not to say that this is what you want, but it's good to keep it in mind.

Also... just an anecdotal thing... I've printed a ~12MP image up to 24x36 and can stare at the thing from 2-3" away with zero issue... looks absolutely perfect, as if not a single dot was stretched or interpolated.


----------

